# My impressions of the 00 SER and the 05 Spec V



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Here is my impression of both these cars that I don't own  The 00 SER is one of my friends. This car handles very well. Actually I loved everything about the car except one thing, the design on the seats! It looks like they stole them out of a Hyundai! Anyways, the brakes were superb. It shifted nice but it had a stock 1.8 feel for it when shifting. It made most of its power in the upper range around 4k and up. It was pretty quick and way better throttle response than the older 2.0's. All in all a very sporty car. 

Now the SPEC V is a whole new animal which I love. First let me jump ahead to what really sold the car for me (even though this one was my friends too!). The six speed gearbox. That SOB was geared so close I almost crapped my pants. It was the best gearbox I have every driven in a small car or just about any car for the matter except for some higher end cars, Audi, BMW, Porsche. Its close ratio used every part of torque when rowing through the gears. Now back to the rest of the car. The engine had just about everything the 2.0 didn't. It has alot of torque and it revs pretty high for its long stroke. The Rockford Fosgate stereo was amazing for Sentra. The gauges where very easy to read and looked really cool. I liked everything about the car actually except one thing, the grill. It looks out of place. I don't know why but it does. As for the interior, at least Nissan got better looking seats in it. This car was a blast to drive. If Nissan didn't put the 6 speed gearbox in that car, I don't think it would sell as many as it did. Just thought I would throw my opinion in. I think if everything goes well I may buy one next year or the year after(07). 

James


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

*I agree*

I own A 2002 spec v. The six speed is what sold it for me. Looking for upgrades, send any thing you hear about 

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sorry but you guys asked for it no0bs

the SE-R came out in 02... not before. The 06 model year is said to be the last year for the spec v.
Theres quite a bit of aftermarket for the spec V's... not like honda but its there. Read around a little....  

Read the stickies at the top of the page. >> here http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17

have a nice day


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SRV1 said:


> The Rockford Fosgate stereo was amazing for Sentra.


I think you are the only one that thinks that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.

Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.
> 
> Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


In response to your comments, I have owned my spec v since 2002, well before the SI, or the cobalt SS. Bought it because of the cost and because there were not a lot around this area. Plus, Unlike Most spo-com out there this car is also capable of carring my family across country in comfort. When the comparably priced spo-com where not made for family comfort.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Jarek said:


> sorry but you guys asked for it no0bs
> 
> the SE-R came out in 02... not before. The 06 model year is said to be the last year for the spec v.
> Theres quite a bit of aftermarket for the spec V's... not like honda but its there. Read around a little....
> ...


Calling me a noob? :loser: You better READ! Excuse me the SE model  

James


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I think you are the only one that thinks that.


Most of you are probably younger and like aftermarket stereos in your car. Been there, done that. Not into big systems anymore. For a stock stereo you really cant beat it. If you want something to shake the earth, well then.....

James


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.
> 
> Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


Unless you are a car salesman or mechanic I probably drove more makes and models than you being in the trade of mechanics. Honda's are overpriced and you get stuck with the ricer crowd and punks. The Chevy? Come on!  I want it to be reliable! I like Toyota, Nissan and Honda's when it comes to small cars but the Sentra is a nice looking car that doesn't have its headlight running up the front fender like the Honda's. 

James


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

jmbspecv said:


> I own A 2002 spec v. The six speed is what sold it for me. Looking for upgrades, send any thing you hear about
> 
> Thanks
> :thumbup:


No offense but this site has TONS of info you are looking for. I know my friends 05 has a Nismo header and some other exhaust work and thats it. 

Also I wouldn't be buying NEW is a couple of years it would be used.

James


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

SRV1 said:


> Calling me a noob? :loser: You better READ! Excuse me the SE model
> 
> James



bahahaha i know but i couldnt help it :cheers:


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

SRV1 said:


> Most of you are probably younger and like aftermarket stereos in your car. Been there, done that. Not into big systems anymore. For a stock stereo you really cant beat it. If you want something to shake the earth, well then.....
> 
> James


Ditto! I think the stock rockford fosgate system sounds very good for a factory set-up. It's more than enough for my needs. I'm not into being heard a block away while listening to music, but hey to each his own.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

SRV1 said:


> No offense but this site has TONS of info you are looking for. I know my friends 05 has a Nismo header and some other exhaust work and thats it.
> 
> Also I wouldn't be buying NEW is a couple of years it would be used.
> 
> James


Thanks for the info. No offence taken. Plus I agree with your last post. I brew up around exotics, and big block V8s. 

Disscussions like this is why I joined this forum.

Joe


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

jmbspecv said:


> Thanks for the info. No offence taken. Plus I agree with your last post. I brew up around exotics, and big block V8s.
> 
> Disscussions like this is why I joined this forum.
> 
> Joe


Their must be a reason why you bought a Nissan let alone a Spec V, right?

James


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sentrapower93 said:
 

> Ditto! I think the stock rockford fosgate system sounds very good for a factory set-up. It's more than enough for my needs. I'm not into being heard a block away while listening to music, but hey to each his own.


My system in no way shakes the earth, nor do I want it to. However the RF package is a nightmare to anyone who wants to upgrade the speakers. With the price the charge you for the RF package, you could get a nice SQ setup.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

*My reason*



SRV1 said:


> Their must be a reason why you bought a Nissan let alone a Spec V, right?
> 
> James


The reason was pretty simple. Price, compared with performance, and comfort.
Pretty simple reasons.
Unless you count the fact that Nissan has always been great.Especially for people with low income.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I think you are the only one that thinks that.


no, i agree

and by that i mean the Rockford Fosgate system is good. Maybe not for changing speakers, but thats the last thing i would bother with aftermarket parts for, I only got them because it included the vehicle immobilizer package. It's probably the best speaker setup ive heard next to my dads klipsch concert speakers, but thats not even a fair comparison.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.
> 
> Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


I think someones crying because he has a 1.8 sentra  

new civic si will be overpriced crap, i already looked at the stats because my friend was considering one and it is hardly any faster than a spec v and it costs like 3 grand more at base MSRP. I'm sorry, but a 200hp car that runs 0-60 in 7.1 seconds is unacceptable, god honda is worthless. Second of all, chevy cobalt was i believe jd power and associates LEAST reliable compact car, not to mention trying to cash in on skyline popularity with its tailights. There is nothing better than the spec v for the price, especially if they would finally get this butterfly recall expanded to all years of QR25, because once that is fixed that baby should be good for a looooong time. In fact, the only car I would consider switching to at this point that I would consider a genuine "upgrade" ,meaning it would keep all the fun characteristics and just improve on them, would be an evo, and thats almost double the price. Although, according to one magazine, they basically had to rebuild the thing (the EVO) at 40k miles, so I would do more research before jumping in on that deal. Unless your strictly drag, which would mean you are hella gay and your stupid for getting a sport compact because a 5.0 mustang is SOOOO much cheaper to make fast, a spec v is incredibly competitive for the money. Don't believe me? then why did it beat everyone but the TRD celica in the Road and Track factory tuner car challenge? all it had was an S-Tune exhaust and a couple suspension mods, and only the S-Tune suspension mods i might add. And yes kids, an SRT-4 was in the group, and it was teh slower.

SRT 4= :loser: in a turning competition.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

[, especially if they would finally get this butterfly recall expanded to all years of QR25, because once that is fixed that baby should be good for a looooong time. 


Please explain this butterfly recall, please. It's the first I have ever heard of it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.
> 
> Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


Price does matter some. Get me a comparibly loaded SI for $13.7k and I'll consider it.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

jmbspecv said:


> [, especially if they would finally get this butterfly recall expanded to all years of QR25, because once that is fixed that baby should be good for a looooong time.
> 
> 
> Please explain this butterfly recall, please. It's the first I have ever heard of it.


I heard somewhere about it actually on this forum or maybe qr25de.net where the 04 and 05 se-rs i believe are getting butterfly recalls. I dunno, i just wish they would do it for piece of mind, does anyone that works at nissan REALLY know how many? most people would have you believe every single QR25 will eat a screw before 100,000 miles, but somehow i believe its alot less common than these forums would have you believe.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Also, i forgot to mention earlier, about the truck motor statement from Chimmike, what about the viper/ford GT/HEMI, they seem to be some of the fastest cars around and all of them use truck derived motors. Its somewhat ironic that car motors always have power on the top end and suck to drive daily but cars with truck motors are fun to drive in any condition. Maybe more cars should use truck engine design theory.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

qr25 was put into a truck in 05... into sentras in 02... truck motor in a car, or car motor in a truck


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

Xtrail, QR25 was in that before it was in a car.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Tispin said:


> Xtrail, QR25 was in that before it was in a car.


regardless though, a motor is a motor regardless of where its used. People put LS1s in motorcycles, so does that make it a motorcyle engine...nope.


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

neogeon said:


> regardless though, a motor is a motor regardless of where its used. People put LS1s in motorcycles, so does that make it a motorcyle engine...nope.



Yes, a motor is a motor, but when arguing for semantics, the QR25 was first put into a truck, therefore making it a truck motor.

I still enjoy not having to rev up to 4k-5k for car to get going with some decent acceleration.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dont mind chimmike, he's had a hard on for specV's ever since he got stuck with a 3cyl 120hp rental car. Not that its obvious or anything.  

Go buy the new Si though, thats what its all about. You get all the joys of a 1st year production vehicle. A $26,000 price tag because Honda price hikes any model that sells well at launch. 

I love all the sack riders all over the new Si. The car hasn't even hit the show room floor let alone been extensively tested or reviewed. But hey, its a civic Si, so your guaranteed to get tons of mad street jdm tyteness, and no torque.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

blueboost said:


> dont mind chimmike, he's had a hard on for specV's ever since he got stuck with a 3cyl 120hp rental car. Not that its obvious or anything.
> 
> Go buy the new Si though, thats what its all about. You get all the joys of a 1st year production vehicle. A $26,000 price tag because Honda price hikes any model that sells well at launch.
> 
> I love all the sack riders all over the new Si. The car hasn't even hit the show room floor let alone been extensively tested or reviewed. But hey, its a civic Si, so your guaranteed to get tons of mad street jdm tyteness, and no torque.












bout time someone gave deserved props to the spec on a NISSAN forum, lol. That new Si is mega gay, 200 hp and no faster than a spec v, and thousands more. Sure theyll have more aftermarket for them, but who cares? if you buy a FWD with intention to drag your an idiot and there isnt much a spec v needs to handle at full capacity and still be able to handle a speed bump on the street.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Buy a SI? Why would you want to buy an ugly car? Good cars for sure, but it is ugly! Every car is going to have some problem with it. I still say the Sentra still looks like a car rather than the Honda which looks like a shoe.

James


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

a shoe, lol, i love it. The next thing from nike: automotive footwear. "dude, you got the new Si's? I hate you, my mom just bought me these crappy G-Units" taking it too far? nah.


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

*Wrong about that*



chimmike said:


> you haven't driven ANY other cars have you? LOL, you'd actually buy a spec v if they were still around in 07. You'd be the only one.
> 
> Go look at the new SI, or the cobalt SS......or hell, most any other spo-com out there, and they're most all better cars. The spec utilizes a truck motor basically. That's where the torque comes from.


Look here the SE-R/Spec V comes w/ the QR25DE 2.5 , same engine in the Altima 2.5, but definetely not a truck engine there genious, where the torque comes from is the engine displacement(2.5 duh) and the long piston strokes the rods have keeping redline to 6200rpm stock.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Tispin said:


> Xtrail, QR25 was in that before it was in a car.


01 x trails had a 2.2 ltr diesel as thier biggest engine.. QR came out in 02, in the sentra and Altima... also available in 02 x trails, but actually apeared in cars first...


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Blank said:


> 01 x trails had a 2.2 ltr diesel as thier biggest engine.. QR came out in 02, in the sentra and Altima... also available in 02 x trails, but actually apeared in cars first...


oooh, he got served, but personally i've always thought of it as the altima engine first, i thought it was in the 01 altima though, cuz im pretty sure the altima changed body styles in 01, not 02, because my sister has the 00 and im almost positive i remember the body style changing right after she got it.


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

Blank said:


> 01 x trails had a 2.2 ltr diesel as thier biggest engine.. QR came out in 02, in the sentra and Altima... also available in 02 x trails, but actually apeared in cars first...



Okay, I was wrong, QR series started in the bluebird, also available on Xtrail before being placed in altima or sentra. It was the QR20DE.


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

1986SE-RSpecV said:


> Look here the SE-R/Spec V comes w/ the QR25DE 2.5 , same engine in the Altima 2.5, but definetely not a truck engine there genious, where the torque comes from is the engine displacement(2.5 duh) and the long piston strokes the rods have keeping redline to 6200rpm stock.



no matter what this guy(chimmike) always posts negative "OPINIONS" on the spec v, i've never seen him post some positive feedback nor some smart information. I wonder what car you own chimmike its not nice to search or all the posts on the spec v and post not only but shit about it. Do you work on this cars? I own a turbo spec, and im so proud of it that i believe i will never sell it. I've seen few 4 cyl engines that can provide you with 309whp at 8psi. I can guarantee you that you've never taken apart a qr25de, you dont even know the kind of metals that it was built with. So why just talk to much shit on a car that you barely know? All cars have problems if you dont like it dont buy it let all the others enjoy their choices.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm building one and I believe you about getting 300hp on 8lbs of boost. All you need is a Ravage Performance kit. You get the best pipes and great service for starters! Here's the engine I'm building for a friend and this bitch is going to be able to boost 15lbs! On this engine can you emagine the power you will get! SR20 What?


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

*A Question?*



ittamaticstatic said:


> I'm building one and I believe you about getting 300hp on 8lbs of boost. All you need is a Ravage Performance kit. You get the best pipes and great service for starters! Here's the engine I'm building for a friend and this bitch is going to be able to boost 15lbs! On this engine can you emagine the power you will get! SR20 What?


I have a 2002 specv nonturbo, and have yet to find the correct kit for the qr25de. You mentioned a Ravage Performance Kit. What all do they provide? What ECU reprogramer did you use to get past the 6200rpm limiter?
In case you did not know I am a noob. Thanks :hal:


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

Ravageperformance is the guy building the engine, and me. That engine is being put together to produce [email protected] We sold a turbo kit to a customer in Cali. he produced [email protected], the fuel pump was keeping him very lean(had the stock one).


















An safc II should be good enough for up too 350whp, then i would recommend to use an emanage (its a beauty)


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

what all was changed out to get those numbers? i imagine you werent using stock pistons and connecting rods, so what all is still left stock?


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

yes it was on a stock block.
http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?fileid=9A2C0135-E334-482C-837B-E9F4ACB5427A


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah but you have to build up the QR before attaining anything above 10lbs of boost for daily driving.

SR20's in general can handle higher amounts of boost in stock form without upgrading internals.

but on the qr it takes less boost to produce the same power than a sr20det.

SR20DE"T" was designed for boost, QR25DE was not.

Theres several people on thevboard.com that have boosted the QR most of them are using stock internals

Spec me (antone jones) also featured in novembers NPM
Gurov gurov.us/turbo
and theres a few others that i dont feel like typing but you get the idea. It takes $$ and time to get power out of any motor.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

How long are these QR motors going to last with 9lbs of boost?

James


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I'm building one and I believe you about getting 300hp on 8lbs of boost. All you need is a Ravage Performance kit. You get the best pipes and great service for starters! Here's the engine I'm building for a friend and this bitch is going to be able to boost 15lbs! On this engine can you emagine the power you will get! SR20 What?


Eewww.... Open deck  I can't remember, was the SR a open deck?

James


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

sr20 is closed deck.
The open deck thing can be fixed either with a block guard(100bucks) or sleeves 1300 bucks.

You can boost 10psi on the weekends.

My engine lasted over a year until i decided to pull it cause i had forged rods and pistons, 1mm over valves etc etc etc, laying around. Took the car to mexico etc etc. Everything depends on the afr.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

el eloy said:


> Ravageperformance is the guy building the engine, and me. That engine is being put together to produce [email protected] We sold a turbo kit to a customer in Cali. he produced [email protected], the fuel pump was keeping him very lean(had the stock one).
> 
> An safc II should be good enough for up too 350whp, then i would recommend to use an emanage (its a beauty)


Thats all well and good, But where can one acquire these upgrades. Central Mississippi is lacking in nissan performance shops. Unless you roll in a honda.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

We are located in Dallas/Ft.worth and can ship anywhere. If you want a list of items and prices or just have a few questions..install etc. you can e-mail us at [email protected]


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbup: :


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

Blank said:


> 01 x trails had a 2.2 ltr diesel as thier biggest engine.. QR came out in 02, in the sentra and Altima... also available in 02 x trails, but actually apeared in cars first...


Thank you for letting me know, now that is something I probably didn't know, of course, in the older Nissan trucks, they used CA series, that was my impression on most of the newer ones as well.


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

el eloy said:


> no matter what this guy(chimmike) always posts negative "OPINIONS" on the spec v, i've never seen him post some positive feedback nor some smart information. I wonder what car you own chimmike its not nice to search or all the posts on the spec v and post not only but shit about it. Do you work on this cars? I own a turbo spec, and im so proud of it that i believe i will never sell it. I've seen few 4 cyl engines that can provide you with 309whp at 8psi. I can guarantee you that you've never taken apart a qr25de, you dont even know the kind of metals that it was built with. So why just talk to much shit on a car that you barely know? All cars have problems if you dont like it dont buy it let all the others enjoy their choices.


You're right, this Chimmike guy always talks trash, why don't he just join some car club that thinks they have power, cough, like the Protege? Besides, in the SCEA 2004 league (I don't think it was GT league), Out of all the cars, only the Spec V had that torque to keep up with them BMW's, Civics, and protege's stayed last as usuall. Team RTR changed from the Spec V to the Acura TSX, which upsets me (The TSX is good, but that Spec V did so good in just it's 1st year! placing 3rd out of what? 23?) Anyone think they will switch back next year?


----------



## timmy_nismo (Dec 29, 2005)

I do hope that they bring back the Spec V its a great car that most people don't think too highly of because it is a sentra. Its underestimated so that makes it a good car to use. Most people will get shocked and then have to play catch up.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

timmy_nismo said:


> Most people will get shocked and then have to play catch up.


yessir!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

neogeon said:


> oooh, he got served, but personally i've always thought of it as the altima engine first, i thought it was in the 01 altima though, cuz im pretty sure the altima changed body styles in 01, not 02, because my sister has the 00 and im almost positive i remember the body style changing right after she got it.



nope, changed in 02....


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Blank said:


> nope, changed in 02....


thats possible, because my sisters 00 was a program car and if i remember correctly the 02 spec v was more like an 02 1/2 because it came out well into 02 as opposed to 01 like most 02's.


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

timmy_nismo said:


> I do hope that they bring back the Spec V its a great car that most people don't think too highly of because it is a sentra. Its underestimated so that makes it a good car to use. Most people will get shocked and then have to play catch up.


Have a friend who works for Nissan in Canton, MS. Said they are testing a Altima specv. Has anyone heard the same?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

altima SE-R maybe


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

1986SE-RSpecV said:


> You're right, this Chimmike guy always talks trash, why don't he just join some car club that thinks they have power, cough, like the Protege? Besides, in the SCEA 2004 league (I don't think it was GT league), Out of all the cars, only the Spec V had that torque to keep up with them BMW's, Civics, and protege's stayed last as usuall. Team RTR changed from the Spec V to the Acura TSX, which upsets me (The TSX is good, but that Spec V did so good in just it's 1st year! placing 3rd out of what? 23?) Anyone think they will switch back next year?


No, the deal with Nissan is over, unless another team can negotiate something with Nissan, but without the resourses that RTR had it'll be tough to run up front. A new engine for every race gets pretty expensive (The 2.5L at that power level just won't last more than the race weekend) when the Proteges could get 3 races out of an engine and BMW could get almost a full season. Though with power levels and competition increasing every year, most teams are starting to swap engines more frequently. When I taked to RTR at Mosport the last season they ran the Sentra, they were thinking of destroking the engine to 2.0L to get more life out of it. Especially if the were going to campaign it in an Altima the following year.
I'd love to get ahold of RTR's rear axle assembly for the Sentra though, it was a thing of beauty!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Apexfreak said:


> I'd love to get ahold of RTR's rear axle assembly for the Sentra though, it was a thing of beauty!


Oh hell yeah!!


----------

